# learsport brand?



## joecast(BA) (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.learsport.com/products.htm

cant seem to find much about them around here. not listed in the manufacturer forum and no reviews of their bikes either. checking their website, they seem to put together pretty good bikes at decent prices. the tr3270 looks good for $750.

anyone know much about them?
joe


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

joecast(BA) said:


> http://www.learsport.com/products.htm
> 
> cant seem to find much about them around here. not listed in the manufacturer forum and no reviews of their bikes either. checking their website, they seem to put together pretty good bikes at decent prices. the tr3270 looks good for $750.
> 
> ...


The frames are made by Kinesis and I guess are alright.

From what i have seen, every person I know ends up having a problems of some kind with the components on the bike, and although learsport claim it is warrantied, no body can be bothered driving 2hours to drop the bike off to get it fixed by them.

You also have no help from your LBS if you get these(unless you bought it from them ofcourse).

As long as you aren't looking at a dually, they arte fine(meaning, stick to a hardtail).

Oh ye... they won't have any reviews on this site, as this site is american, and Learsport is really only around for people in NSW.

One last thing... looking at the specs...

The tires, BB, hubs are all ****. And I really don't like those Judy forks, but at that price you can't be fussy...

That weight saving 'approx 13' they mean thats without the wheels These things are rather heavy(but what do you expect for the low price, all bikes in that price are going to weigh a fiar bit).


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A mate got a 2 inch travel learsport duallie, I think he said it weighed 16-17 kg! A hardtail wouldn't be much better. Thick/cheap alloy tubing maybe? 
A $600 bike from a bike shop would probably weigh about 14kg and have a better build kit.


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

I had the 3000 until it was stolen :-( and the 3240 and was very happy with them both. At the time they were $300 or so less than a bike in a shop with the same level of components so I thought it was a great deal. The bikes took me all around the Blue Mtns and the ACT until I decided to do a few races and started to look for a lighter bike with full suspension.
Anyway - never had any problems with any of the components (apart from me crashing!) and happy with the purchases.


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

*Good advice!*



Hud said:


> A mate got a 2 inch travel learsport duallie, I think he said it weighed 16-17 kg! A hardtail wouldn't be much better. Thick/cheap alloy tubing maybe?
> A $600 bike from a bike shop would probably weigh about 14kg and have a better build kit.


You can pick up a Trek Hardtail for around that money from the LBS that is reasonably well specked and has a lifetime warenty on the frame. Learsport are ****


----------



## lacossie (Nov 5, 2009)

I have the learsport tr3270 and I love it. "Bike_Freak" is wrong about the warrenty, After ringing Learsport office I just took it to my local bike shop and the did the rest with Learsport picking up the bill. Bike_freak is also wrong about the weight, it is as light as all of my mates bikes who have spent up to $2000 on their bigger name brands. All bikes are weigh in bare config including the wheels. It is certainly very light compared to much more expensive bikes. Lastly of all my gang who have bikes up to three times the value and I always am much faster than them. Like lance says "it is not about the bike".


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't know what model it is but my first hardtail was/is a learsport that cost $250 from a LBS. That was 5 years ago I think and although it ain't perfect it still goes fine after a beating. Yes had to change the bottom bracket after about 6 months though, but that was after about 400kms of dirt which cheaper bikes aren't built for.

Quite heavy too.

That said if you are paying the $750 retail for the TR3270 you could easily get a decent bike new or even second hand from an LBS or off some classifieds for that cash. Worth looking into. Plenty of people on here can help otherwise try the rotorburn classifieds as they are all Australian.


----------



## mr_bump (May 6, 2007)

I started off with a Learsport and have no complaints about the experience. That frame is now on its 3rd owner and is 9 years old.
The frame is probably made in the same Taiwanese factory as either Giant or Merida.

I think they are pretty good value for a beginner!! My only advice would be get the hardtail with discs so you can upgrade as you go.

My 2c.


----------

